# Emergancy Pipe Repair by Rothenberger



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rothenberge...DIY_Materials_Plumbing_MJ&hash=item2335371d8b

I came across this and what a great idea. Last winter deep freeze this could of bought me the time I needed.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

At Ferguson (pic is for 1.5 but they have all size).


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I use Sharkbites, Garden Hose Adapters, & Washing Machine Hoses to bypass all the pipe splits...


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I had restaurants that had burst pipes, these quick clamps would of stopped the leak enough till I would be able to return after hours to make a proper repair.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> I had restaurants that had burst pipes, these quick clamps would of stopped the leak enough till I would be able to return after hours to make a proper repair.


Why not propress and not come back. just collect the check and move to the next job.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

plungerboy said:


> Why not propress and not come back. just collect the check and move to the next job.


My Propress was stolen from my mothers house. Cant afford to buy a new one yet... between truck repairs, med bills and over priced rent I have been squeaking by.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> My Propress was stolen from my mothers house. Cant afford to buy a new one yet... between truck repairs, med bills and over priced rent I have been squeaking by.


That sucks, best of luck getting back on track.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> My Propress was stolen from my mothers house. Cant afford to buy a new one yet... between truck repairs, med bills and over priced rent I have been squeaking by.


No way to trace it ??? Hope one of us find it..


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> No way to trace it ??? Hope one of us find it..


Got a feeling that my brother or my cousin took it and pawned it. I used it to install some new lines from the well bladder tank to the softner. As I was packing up, an emergency call came in so I left the ProPress box in the kitchen figuring I will finish up in the utility room when I get back and then put it on my truck. 

Came back the next day, and it was no longer in the spot I left it. I figured my father or someone put it in the office or garage. A week went by and I finally needed it for a job, so I asked my father if he had seen it. He did and he said he put it on the shelf with the chop saw. I looked and there was no ProPress. We looked high and low no luck. Sad thing is Marv at AJ Coleman gave me a great price on the unit. I will never find a brand new unit at the price again.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

That sucks , but don't worry you're not the only one with family that. No need for enemies with family like that .


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Got a feeling that my brother or my cousin took it and pawned it. I used it to install some new lines from the well bladder tank to the softner. As I was packing up, an emergency call came in so I left the ProPress box in the kitchen figuring I will finish up in the utility room when I get back and then put it on my truck.
> 
> Came back the next day, and it was no longer in the spot I left it. I figured my father or someone put it in the office or garage. A week went by and I finally needed it for a job, so I asked my father if he had seen it. He did and he said he put it on the shelf with the chop saw. I looked and there was no ProPress. We looked high and low no luck. Sad thing is Marv at AJ Coleman gave me a great price on the unit. I will never find a brand new unit at the price again.












Sorry to hear, I'd be checking craig's list and pawn shops in the area. I hope that you find it.


----------

